# t5 atom bomb



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

has anyone tried or know anything about these?any side effects?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If they are the typical T5 then they are a strong potent era stack, for me they are to high in dose of ephedrine....


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

ok,what is era stack?do they have bad side effects?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I have done these before mate. Very good for pre workout energy and giving you a buzz but the buzz is quite addictive and you find yourself taking them during the day to help you get through it ha ha or at least I did. Things I didn't like was the way it sped up my heart rate and as the effects wore off I used to get narky and very tired.

In small doses they are pretty good though mate.

What you looking at taking them for?


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

just shiftin a stubbern stone


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Due to the short supply and increased cost of ephedrine as a raw material some people who produce these have been known to use "stronger" alternatives to ephedrine. Hence the quick dependancy issues.

Can be a dangerous product for many to use.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Due to the short supply and increased cost of ephedrine as a raw material some people who produce these have been known to use "stronger" alternatives to ephedrine. Hence the quick dependancy issues.
> 
> Can be a dangerous product for many to use.


Ye I would agree with you their extreme. Wouldn't surprise me if speed was used instead of ephedrine


----------

